

The Broken Promises of MRI/REE/YARV - dpaluy
http://timetobleed.com/the-broken-promises-of-mrireeyarv/

======
dpaluy
ruby contains C code which makes assumptions about register and memory access
patterns (non-compliant C code) which DO NOT HOLD on -O2.

